# tipos de componentes  en este circuito



## cesar lazo (Ene 6, 2010)

hice este circuito....quiero saber que tipos de diodos...que tipos de transistores se tienen que poner...estan bien los valores de las resistencias y de capacitores?



CESAR LAZO


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 6, 2010)

Si lo podes subir una imagen un pdf o echo en el eagle tal ves te pueda ayudar porque a la extension del archivo no la conosco y no tengo con que abrirlo.


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 6, 2010)

bueno ya veo como te lo envio

este es el circuito.....te agradecere tu ayuda


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 6, 2010)

eso depende del votaje a amplificar osea la ganancia de los trasisitores y el voltaje de los leds danos un poco mas de informacion i mir aun poco este mensaje solo la tabla de transistores https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/236792/


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 6, 2010)

mmmm soy un poco novato en la electronica....pero la entrada de voltaje de este circuito es de 9 voltios....lpuedo agregarte a mi msn?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola.

Esto tal vez te puede servir.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 6, 2010)

en el circuito original los trasistores no estan amplificando el voltajes en el del elaficionado estan como amplifidores


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 6, 2010)

graias elaficionada te agradesco


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 6, 2010)

> graias *elaficionada* te agradesco


 creo que es elaficionad*o*


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 6, 2010)

Si no me equivoco esos transistores laburan en corte y saturacion. yo usaria el BD139 y con resistencia de 5,6K en las base, la resistencia de los led anda bien en 220 ohm.


----------



## alexus (Ene 6, 2010)

exacto, iba a decir lo msimo, bd139, y los diodos 1n4148 nomas...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola.

Pensé en el BD139 ó BD135, pero ya que hay 3 hileras de LEDs la corriente máxima será 0.06A ó 60mA y Vsat del BC548 es de 0.2V , por lo que la potencia que disipa el transistor es de 0.06Ax0.2V = 0.012W, entonces dejé al BC548, que ademas tiene más ganancia que el BD139 y BD135, no carga tanto al 4017.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 6, 2010)

entonces le dejo ese transistor que dices elaficionado.....y pongo 12 leds por cada transitor y sus respectivas resitencias por hileras....grACIAS por tu aporte


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola.

Si usa el BC54X  (X=7, 8, 9)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 7, 2010)

hola....elaficionado

hice el circuito....en live wire y trate de simularlo y no me va para nada,,,te lo envio y lo revisas si no es mucha molestia....


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola.

La resistecias son de 110 ohm , 27 ohm y no de 110K ó 27K, las resitencia limitadoras no tienen K.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 7, 2010)

ya los cambie los valores solo la primera letra y la segunda letra encienden....y se queda encendido la sagunda letra.......


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 7, 2010)

Hola.
Al 555 le falta la tierra.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Cuando hagas la pruebas usa la opción *Logic Levels *(en el borde izquierdo de la pantalla o ventana de Livewire), ya que te muesta la actividad del circuito y allí puedes ver quién trabaja y quién no.


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 7, 2010)

ya me funciona disculpa mis errores y gracias por tu paciencia....

de los errore se aprenden le faltaban las pulsaciones......


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 10, 2010)

hola elaficionado


puedo alimentar este circuito con 12v 1000mA o tiene que ser de 9 v la alimentacion exclusivamente?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola.

Reemplaza la de 110 ohm por 220 ohm  y la de 27 ohm por 110.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 10, 2010)

gracias por tus respuestas los transistores siempre con 10k las resistencias verdad?
y los capacitores los mismos?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola.

Sí.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 14, 2010)

hola....Corallo

hice la primera parte del circuito donde va el 555 le puse un led en la salida 3 y no me parapadea solo enciende y se queda estable...que pasa?


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 14, 2010)

que usaste un 555 con  quer tencion lo alimentas??  revisa el circuito


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 15, 2010)

un millon de disculpas conteste la ultima pregunta de la pagina anterior :$


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 15, 2010)

calro se vancan esa tencion ya que es cmos toda la serie 15 o 16 + - es donde se queman

lo del amperaje no importa ya que los integrados tomaran lo que nececiten


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 29, 2010)

hola elaficionado

fijate que monte el circuito con el nombre lazo....mmm use el bc548 como me dijistes las resistencias y todo lo demas....al ponerlo en funcion el 4017 me calienta pero el 555 funciona bien por que le puse un led para que me indique los pulsos y si los envia....los leds que van en las letras parpadean un poco bien pero no se terminan de apagar quedan un poquito encendidos.....ayudame por fa...quiero elaborar este circuito te envio el archivo.......


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola.
El 4017 se calienta porque se le está pidiendo mucha corriente. Para solucionar eso debes poner otro transistor a cada uno de los que ya están y formar una configuración darlington, que demanda meno corriente al 4017 y ya no debe calentar y también se deben apagar todos los LEDs de manera correcta.

También puedes reemplazar los BC548 por BC517 que ya es un transistor darlington, y son compatibles en el orden de la patas o terminales.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 29, 2010)

en el 555 no hay ningun problema?....ni en los diodos?....voy a comprar el bc517 y vere como funciona o me recomiendas poner los dos bc548?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola.
Sobre los transistores eso depende de ti, cuál de las opciones te es más factible.
Cualquiera de las dos debe funcionar.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 31, 2010)

hola eleficionado 

me podrias brindar tu ayuda en la construccion de un temporizador para una bomba de pecera..lo que quiero es que funcione un par de horas y luego otro par de horas se apague...y asi sucesivamente se podria usar un 555 y un 4017???


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola.

Se puede hacer con el 555 el 4017, pero, nos es la mejor manera de hacerlo.
He visto que lo haces con el 4541, pero nunca lo he usado, si he visto la hoja de datos.

Se hace con el 555 a la frecuencia de 1Hz, dos 4017 que dividen la frecuencia en minitos (divisor por 60), y otros dos 4017 (divisores por 60) para las horas.
Así más o menos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 31, 2010)

donde podria encontrar mayor informacion o un esquema?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola.

Algo así.


El reloj de 1Hz lo haces con el 555 u otro integrado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## junior90 (Ene 31, 2010)

hola elaficionado disculpa pero no entiendo el circuito,porque 5 4017?que es lo que hacen estos integrados?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 31, 2010)

Hola.
Dos 4017 forman un divisor de 60 (para obtener los minutos), de manera similar los otros dos para las horas, el último sirve para contar hasta 4 horas (dos horas para activar la bomba de la pecera y dos para desactivarla).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## junior90 (Feb 1, 2010)

ah ok pero el 4017 cuentan hasta 10, como los usas como divisores por 60 entonces?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola.
El primer 4017 es un divisor por 10, se usa la salida del Carry (C) ( un pulso por cada 10 pulsos del reloj) como reloj del segundo 4017 que estal como dividor por 6 (o contador hasta 6), juntos dan un pulso cada 60 pulsos del reloj.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## junior90 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok ya lo entendí elaficionado gracias por la explicación.


----------



## cesar lazo (Feb 19, 2010)

esta muy bien el circuito elaficionado gracias por tu aporte......pero la bobina del temporizador quedara energizada al cambiar de posicion el contato.....habra problema? o no es un problema? mira te envio el diagrama ya con el 555 haber si esta bien la velocidad del pulso o me corriges en eso...

CESAR LAZO


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola.
No hay diagrama.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Feb 19, 2010)

perdon no se que paso..........aqui esta el diagrama


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola.
Durante las dos primeras horas el relay está funcionando (hay corriente en la bobina), la otras dos horas siguientes el relay no funciona (no hay corriente en la bobina, ya que la resistencia de base del transistor está a cero voltios, esto hace que el transistor esté cortado, es decir, no hay corriente de colector, que es la corriente que fluye por la bobina).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Feb 19, 2010)

y con el 555 esta bien la velocidad de pulso.....???????


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola. 
Ajustando la resistencia variable debes obtener un pulso (el LED de enciende) por segundo (como referencia usa un reloj de aguja o digital, y puedas ver que el LED brilla de acuerdo al reloj de referencia).
De esta manera tienes un reloj (el 555) de pulso por segundo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Feb 19, 2010)

necesito montarlo en una pcb pero lo intente hacer en pcb wizrd pero me salen muchos puentes....necesito un buen diagram de pcb no se si me brindas tu ayuda......te lo agradecere mucho........


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola.

Hazlo por etapas.
Primero el 555.
Luego los 4017
al final el transistor y el relay.
Una vez que haz hecho cada una de las placas puedes unirlas y así no tendrás tanto puentes.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Feb 19, 2010)

hola elaficionado....gracias por tu aporte sobre el pcb....me sirvio de mucho,,,una duda...en el CI 3 4017 no va una resistencia al reset como los demas ci 4017??????

te agradecere tu aporte

CESAR LAZO


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola.

IC1 e IC3 deben tener cada uno en la pata 15 una resistencia de 10K a tierra.
La pata 13 de todos los 4017 deben estar conectadas a tierra . 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Feb 20, 2010)

osea que en el integrado numero 1 y el 3 le hace falta una resistencia de 10k....una pata de la resistencia va al pin 12 y la otra pata va al pin 15?????? verifica el circuito.....????? no se si se le pueden poner un par de leds para verificar que el circuito me este funcionando....y me puedes ayudar con el valor de la resistencia que llevarian esos leds y donde podrian ser ubicados en el circuito??????.....te agradecere tu ayuda


CESAR LAZO


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola.
Coloca un LED con una resistencia de 1K en cada pata 14 de IC1 y IC3, IC5 (y podrás ver los segundos , los minuto, y las horas).


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jezzuzz (Mar 20, 2010)

hola hola oigan tengo q*UE* hacer un letrero con aproximadamente 180 leds en paralelo q*UE* formaran palabras y se apagaran y encenderan con un 555 y p*UE*s lei que tengo que utilizar transistores para que puedan encender todos correctamente pero no se donde ponerlos porq*UE* p*UE*s despues del 555 puse un 7490 que es el que manda el pulso a cada palabra y despues de ese puse una compueta AND para que cuando sea por ejemplo la palabra #3 (11 en binario) p*UE*s esta sea la que mande el pulso a esa especifica palabra lo mismo seria con la palabra 5 pero necesito plis ayuda para saber donde poner los transistores y ademas las resistencias que deberia poner, el 555 esta en astable no se si sea lo mejor t*A*mb*IÉN* si me pudieran ayudar en eso


----------



## cesar lazo (Mar 20, 2010)

mira amigo depende de cuntos leds pondras por cada letra?...que voltaje tendra el circuito? brinda mas informacion.

saludos 


CESAR LAZO


----------



## jezzuzz (Mar 20, 2010)

cesar lazo dijo:


> mira amigo depende de cuntos leds pondras por cada letra?...que voltaje tendra el circuito? brinda mas informacion.
> 
> saludos
> 
> ...


hola muchisimas gracias mira el voltaje sera de 5V leds en paralelo y las letras no pasan de tener 11 leds de 33mm a 10mA de la siguiente manera te pongo cuantos leds por letra en cada palabra:

palabra 1: 11,8,6,8,6,9
palabra 2: 6,8,11,
palabra 3: 7,7
palabra 4: 6,6,6,9
palabra 5 : 8,8,10,10
figura: 21

Bueno quiero controlar las palabras para encenderlas en distintos momentos con el 555 el contador de decadas y la and el contador mandaria el encendido a las palabras 1,2,4 y la AND a la 3 y 5 por necesitar de dos pulsos en binario 11, 101 obviamente el contador y lla AND trabaja a 5V y de estas saldria mi salida a las palabras no se si deba acomodarlo diferente. Voy a conectar todos los leds en paralelo para poder alimentar todo a 5V que me sugieres, y por otro lado me la he pasado investigando y encontre unos transisotores  que creo me entregan 600mA segun el mps2222a y otro que es darlington el mpsa13 que dice entrega un Ic max de 500 mA segun yo esto es  en lo que debo fijarme, no se si alguno de esos dos me sirva supongo que como en ninguna de mis palabras sobrepaso los 500 mA podria usarlos pero ps lei que deben ser de switcheo rapido y no se que tantas cosas mas tambien lei que podia usar el tip41 pero ese entrega como 8A algo asi y no se mucho de eso. Y vi que para conectar los transistores le ponen una resistencia a la base como calculo de que valor ponersela, lo digo porq como son muchos leds voy a poner una resistencia por cada letra mas o menos o  cada cierta cantidad de leds no se que sea mejor y  se me  ocurrio  tener por ejemplo varias resistencias por palabra y luego unir todas las salidas de las mismas a un punto en comun que seria la base del transistor que corresponderia a cada palabra... esto puede funcionar? vi un post de algo parecido  a lo que quiero hacer en el que  encienden 40 leds pero le ponen 1 transistor  y una resistencia a cada led y me seria muy costoso eso por lo mismo intento poner 1 transistor por palabra es esto posible? gracias por el tiempo ojala puedas ayudarme es que como voy a hacer un diseño en pcb ocupo entender al 100 todo, y ps lo de menos seria quitar el 555 y dejar todo directo de la fuente pero ps no es la idea ojala puedas ayudarme  te dejo el link del diagrama inicial ahi obviamente ocupo saber donde poner los transistores y de que manera y si puedo juntar las varias resistencias a un solo transistor de antemano mil gracias

http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/9118/imagen1wu.png

aff sorry leds de 3 mm jeje y am la figura solo estara encendida siempre


----------



## cesar lazo (Mar 21, 2010)

mira esta muy bien tu idea.....puedes usar un darligton te envio unos diagramas para que veas unos amplificadores......yo hice un letrero con mi apellido pero lo hice con un voltaje de 12v use un 555 para los pulsos y un 4017 para la distribucion de encendidio... te envio mi diagrama y checa.... talves te sirva de mucho..un consejo prueva el circuito con una o 2 letras en un protoboard...sigue comentando



cesar lazo




saludos


----------



## jezzuzz (Mar 21, 2010)

cesar lazo dijo:


> mira esta muy bien tu idea.....puedes usar un darligton te envio unos diagramas para que veas unos amplificadores......yo hice un letrero con mi apellido pero lo hice con un voltaje de 12v use un 555 para los pulsos y un 4017 para la distribucion de encendidio... te envio mi diagrama y checa.... talves te sirva de mucho..un consejo prueva el circuito con una o 2 letras en un protoboard...sigue comentando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo oiie pero mas dudas sera que el bc548 me podra alimentar como unos 20 leds cada uno, es que reduje la cantidad de palabras en mi circuito y oie am los diodos que pusiste son solo para proteger el CI es necesario que los ponga? y am te voy a poner una imagen de mi idea mas o menos ok y te explico mis dudas.
La primera es como calculo el valor de la resitencia que pusiste antes del transistor osea en la base y como veras en mi imagen puse todos los leds en paralelo y ps por cada letra pondre una resistencia, seria por ejemplo, voltaje de la fuente luego la resistencia y luego  conectada al anodo de un led de la letra y de ese led alimentaria a los demas que forman la letra pero como yo use leds de 3mm dice que trabajan a 2.1V en la pagina esa de steren pero un amigo me dijo que trabajan a 1.5 como tomo entonces el voltaje porque de eso depende mi resistencia supon que en  una palabra tengo 10 leds de 10 mA y tomo el voltaje de 2.1 dime si mi calculo es correcto

9v-2.1v=6.9V

6.9V/(10 leds *10mA)= 69 ohms
y eso seria el valor de la resistencia que pondria para esa especifica letra.
Es correcto mi calculo?
No se mucho de eso pero que no si hago eso entonces me estaria entrando 6.9v a cada led? o estoy pensando mal y esa resistencia en realidad reduce el voltaje en 6.9V
la fuente de 9V jaja es q me revuelvo si es asi entonces si esta bien mi calculo vdd... pero esa seria la resistencia que iria al voltaje de la fuente como calculo la que va a la base del transistor  esa si no tengo idea como calcularla y sera que el el bc548 me de suficiente pontencia como para 20 leds cada uno?... ah otra duda entonces mi idea de que por ejemplo si tengo 2 letras y cada una su salida puedo juntar la salida de las 2 letras a un mismo colector de un transistor? te voy a poner la imagen de como la pienso poner ok solo que no detallo toda la conexion del 555 me enfoco en lo de los leds y transisotres y el valor de las resistencias tampoco es el que usaria porq aun no se si mis calculos son correctos espero me puedas confirmar eso

aqui el link de la idea :

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4858/imagen2lq.png


----------



## cesar lazo (Mar 21, 2010)

te recomiendo que pongas los leds en serie amigo mira el esquema......puedes alimentar tu circuito con 12 volt.???? osea si lo quieres alimentar con 5 volt muy poco para esa cantidad de leds.....si alimentas con mayor cantidad de voltios se te hara mas facil puedes usar un transistor darligton bc517 amigo tendras mayor ganancia.....con los diodos sirven como llaves y te protegen el integrado te recomiendo que los uses...mira con lo de calcular resitencias luego te respondo no estoy muy informado.....pero te recomiendo que pongas tus leds en serie....la resistencia que va en el transitor la puedes poner de 1k hasta de 10k es para proteger tu transistor....


----------



## jezzuzz (Mar 21, 2010)

cesar lazo dijo:


> te recomiendo que pongas los leds en serie amigo mira el esquema......puedes alimentar tu circuito con 12 volt.???? osea si lo quieres alimentar con 5 volt muy poco para esa cantidad de leds.....si alimentas con mayor cantidad de voltios se te hara mas facil puedes usar un transistor darligton bc517 amigo tendras mayor ganancia.....con los diodos sirven como llaves y te protegen el integrado te recomiendo que los uses...mira con lo de calcular resitencias luego te respondo no estoy muy informado.....pero te recomiendo que pongas tus leds en serie....la resistencia que va en el transitor la puedes poner de 1k hasta de 10k es para proteger tu transistor....



hola am gracias pero una dudota que ventaja tengo que esten en serie es que segun yo si los pongo en serie ps ocupo un fuente de mas voltaje  porq ya los ultimos leds no me vana  prender mucho que digamos no?  o cres que de plano sea malo ponerlos en paralelo afff jaja ya no se ni como hacerle o porq me recomiendas en serie es que  lo maximo de mi fuente es 9V y ps no se si me de suficiente voltaje para los leds que usaria y am entonces las resistencias de los transistores no tienen que tener un valor asi exacto? solo con que le ponga una de entre los valores que dices ah y oye el darlington 517 no hay donde vivo solo hay el 547 pero no si si e aguante vi unos darlington tmb que eran mpsa13 y ps creo segun yo aguantan mas estan ahi en la pagina de steren o a fuerza deben ser de esos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola.

De que color son los LEDs, ya que cada color tiene su voltaje de trabajo.
Por ejemplo, el color rojo tiene un voltaje de trabajo de 1.8V.

Con 9V puedes alimentar tener 4 LEDs rojos en serie con su resistencia limitadora de 100 ohmios.

Si no encuentras el transistor darlington, puedes hacerlos con dos BC547 (los conectas como darlington).

La resistencia de base es de 10K.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jezzuzz (Mar 22, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> De que color son los LEDs, ya que cada color tiene su voltaje de trabajo.
> Por ejemplo, el color rojo tiene un voltaje de trabajo de 1.8V.
> ...



Elaficionado gracias men es que no estaba seguro con que voltaje calcular la resistencia si son rojos de 3 mm pero oiie porq en steren dice Vcc 2.1? o eso esta mal  y mejor lo calculo con 1.8 am y ok ya estuve checando voy a conectarlos todos en paralelo porq si vi que en serie me prenden 6 pero no bien y ps en paralelo si prenden todos bien pero ahi una duda puedo por ejemplo conectar todos los leds de por ejemplo una letra que en total serian aproximadamente 10 leds en paralelo y alimentar esa letra uniendo solo  una resistencia que equivalga a todos los 10 leds al  voltaje + de la fuente ? osea iria voltaje de la fuente-resistenciaX-leds en paralelo... o tengo que conectar una por led segun yo no es necesario vdd? y por ejemplo despues de la salida de una letra que iria a tierra podria conectar la salida de esta con la salida çde otra letra y mandarlas al mismo transistor osea usar un transistor por cada 2 letras o mejor si le pongo 1 por letra? es que mas o menos cada dos letras son 16-18leds y como son de 3 mm solo consumen 10mA cada uno  ya lo cheque con el multimetro  y ps saque mis valores y las resistencias que usaria son de entre 50 y 30 oms todas de entre 1 y 2W dependiendo de cuantos leds ahora solo cambiaria el voltaje que le puse de 2.1 a 1.8 y recalcularia...acerca de los los dos bc547 si lei como conectarlos pero am sera que pueda usar un mpsa13 que es un darligton esta en la pagina de steren y es q como no se en que valores debo fijarme ps no se si me sirva solo me fije que decia Ic. 500mA segun yo esto es lo q importa porq hay una parte en la que voy a conectar 3 letras al mismo transistor aclarando que si me dices que esto no es correcto ps no lo haria y usaria uno por letra y te agradeceria me dijeras en que caracteristicas debo fijarme para escoger el tipo de transistor por hay mas darligton ahi en steren por si el mpsa13 no me sirve; dices que le ponga una de 10k a la base del transitor vdd no necesito calcularle nada?

De antemano gracias por la ayuda


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola.

Los LEDs no son focos o bombillas, los focos si se pueden conectar en paralelo sin problema. Pero con los LEDs no es lo mas apropiado ponerlos en paralelo.
Se debe poner siempre una resistencia en serie con un LED para poder saber que corriente pasa por el LED. El brillo del LED depende de la corriente qe pasa por el LED.
Debido a que no existen dos LEDs iguales, si dos pone en paralelo, por uno de ellos pasará más corriente que por el otro, y esa es la razón de la resistencia limitadora de los LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jezzuzz (Mar 22, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los LEDs no son focos o bombillas, los focos si se pueden conectar en paralelo sin problema. Pero con los LEDs no es lo mas apropiado ponerlos en paralelo.
> Se debe poner siempre una resistencia en serie con un LED para poder saber que corriente pasa por el LED. El brillo del LED depende de la corriente qe pasa por el LED.
> ...



hola am gracias por la ayudota jeje ps me diras necio pero los puse en paralelo todos ya cheque en una protoboard que me enciedan bien todos los de cada dos letras con todo y transistor y qdaron bien los deje un buen rato conectados y no se calentaron ni nada tampoco el transitor bueno ya ahora solo me falta pasar a mi pcb gracias man por la informacion ya depues ay si quieren ps les dejo imagenes de como lo conecte o bien el archivo de ULTIBOARD que fuen el programa que use para hacer las pistas saludos elaficionado


----------



## cesar lazo (May 8, 2010)

hola elafionadao 

soy cesar de el salvador necesito que me ayudes con el nombre de los integrados de este cicuito y sus demas componenetes es un reloj digital

te agradecere tu atyuda


----------



## elaficionado (May 9, 2010)

Hola.

Los códigos o nombres de los integrados está en el mismo circuito.

Lo que te sugiero es que que coloque resistencias limitadoras a cada display o pantalla de LEDs (son 7 por display de 220 ohm ó 330 ohm).
La fuente de alimentación es de 5 voltios (puedes usar el LM7805).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Jun 1, 2010)

hola elaficionado fijate que compre los componentes del reloj, los integrados que aparecen en el circuito......fijate que quiero hacer un circuito impreso del reloj para montarlo...que me sugieres???????que programa????  lo he intentado hace con livewire pero se me hace un desorden y me desanimo.....

agradecere tu ayuda


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola.

A cuál circuito te refieres.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Jun 1, 2010)

de este circuito me refiero elaficionado......

te agradecere tu ayuda......


----------



## cesar lazo (Jun 29, 2010)

hola elaficionado he buscado en varios lugares el bc 517 pero no lo encuentro me podrias brindar sus equivalentes.............

te lo agradecere 


cesar lazo


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola.
Es un transistor darlington, sí no lo encuentras puedes usar dos BC54X (X=7,8,9) en configuración darlington.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Oct 3, 2010)

elaficionado por fin pude probar mir circuito LAZO te pongo el video para que lo mires............por cuestion de tiempo no pude poner las modificaciones del circuito....pero pronto estaran en el foro por si alguien las necesita...cuidate!!!!!!


cesar lazo


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: La velocidad está alterada por la conversión de video a gif


----------



## cesar lazo (Oct 6, 2010)

hola........

tomare en cuenta lo del video elaficionado......el circuito modificado esta en el .rar





cesar lazo


----------



## cesar lazo (Nov 4, 2010)

hola elaficionado...... 

fijate que he estado pensando en elaborarme una matiz de leds de 8 x 8 y construirla, la cual pueda manejar por puerto paralelo, he investigado y me he dado cuenta que para el dezplazamiento en las filas de la matriz se puede usar un cd4017, mis preguntas son las siguientes:

1- puedo manejar la matriz con turbo c++ o mejor dicho codificarla?

2- se puede hacer sin ningun tipo de memoria, tengo entendido que se puede usar una ram o una eprom, o que tipo de memoria puedo utilizar???

3-me puedes facilitar informacion de como concectar la matriz al cd4017 y a la memoria si es necesario utilizarla??

4- tengo entendio que se necesita un reloj,, se puede construir con un 555?

espero me brindes tu ayuda..... cuidate!!!!! 

cesar lazo

Nota: Solo tengo conocimientos basicos sobre programacion en c


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola.

Lamentablemente no te puedo ayudar, hace mucho tiempo que no hago ese tipo de cosas (estoy bastante oxidado).

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola.

Mira esto circuito.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Nov 8, 2010)

hola elaficionado....




hay un probleam com el archivo .lvw que adjuntastes me da un error a la hora de abrirlo...





cesar lazo....


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola.

Te envío ahora en winrar.

Pero, el que te envié lo abro sin problemas.
Espero que este último si puedas abrirlo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Dic 30, 2010)

hola elaficionado 

fijate que navegando por youtube me encontre este circuito, pero el circuito solo se muestra en un machote, quiero elaborar el circuito, pero el livewire no se encuentra el ULN 2803, y no se como elaborar el tipo de swicht que posee.






espero me brindes tu ayuda para elaborar dicho circuito en el simulador. 

cesar lazo 

!!!!!!!feliz ano nuevo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 30, 2010)

Hola.

Entra a Gallery ---> Integrated Circuits ------> Darlington Array.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Dic 31, 2010)

hola elaficionado 

monte el circuito en livewire pero en este momento no use e uln 2803

1- es necesario poner diodos en los puentes (entre las salidas de los 4017)??
2- se puede lograr otro tipo de efecto en la configuracion del circuirto??
3- se puede hacer autamaticamente el cambio de efecto, ya que lo hago manualmente con un pulsador. (se puede usar un 4060?? como????) 

espero tu pronta ayuda

cesar lazo


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 31, 2010)

Hola.

Puse un reloj lento en el 4017 que hace de interruptor, para que sea automático.
En las salidas del 4017 creo que deben tener diodos de protección.
Sobre que nuevos efectos hacer, por ahora no se me ocurre nada.

Feliz Año.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 4, 2011)

hice algunas modificaciones al circuito, logre hacer un clock con un 4060 que me sirve para los 4017 y sirve para los distintos efectos, el problema que tengo es el siguiente:

1- como puedo aumentrar el numero de pulsos en el 4060??
2 - me podrias explicar el funcionamiento del circuito de la imagen, en el video se muestra que de acuerdo a la musica, asi es el pulso del clock (supongo)








NOTA: las ideas las he encontrado en la web, no son mis propias ideas.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 6, 2011)

Hola.

El simulador, no permite variar la velocidad.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Prueba con un 555 y un 4017 como dividor de tiempo.
Acerca del circuito que haz adjuntado, es un Flip-Flop a transistores, creo que está como divisor por 2 (eso me parece).
Los diodos en la entrada son para rectificar la señal de audio y sólo la señal positiva excita el FF a transistores.


----------

